# My First 'proper' Watch!



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

... which arrived this morning, special delivery from Bridlington









This is my first real watch (age 22), well, my first automatic, and my first decent non-argos watch and I love it! I've bought it as a present to myself to mark my graduation - which is only one more exam and some weeks hopefully waiting for a 2.1 away; Physics since you ask







.

I found Roy's site a few months ago, knowing I'd like a decent watch, but my learning about mech movements and watch brands went alongside my watch desires: initially the RLT 69, then an Oris Artelier Date, then an Oris TT1 Divers, then an O&W M2 Kartago, then finally an M4 once I'd seen how cool it looks on a Bond NATO (yeah yeah I know its a bit lame







)

Afraid I've no pics (no digital camera) but we all know how it looks; not to mention that despite my obtaining over 30 images from various sites and forum members, the watch looks so much better in the flesh!

Mine is the date version, dont know how well I'm going to get on with the cyclops but I think I'll grow to like it -it's only been a few hours









I know there's great reviews to be found everywhere (I've read em all!) but I might just add that I'm very pleasantly surprised by how good this watch feels. My only comparisons are a budget Seiko chronograph at the low end, and at the higher end, an Oris TT1 which I only tried on, but this M4 just feels 'right': easily the match of the TT1 which has a UK MSRP of Â£595!

Just my first impressions:

* weight is solid but not chunky.

* the polished sides are not gaudy.

* the crown which somehow looks too small in photos, looks and feels the right size.

* the red 24hr numerals on the dial are not that obvious and disappear into the dial nicely, in fact they add an extra level of interest to the dial.

* the fit and finish is superb.

* the bracelet feels pretty good (and fits a treat, thanks Roy







) although the clasp really does need the retainer bar - it pops open far too easily. Maybe I can force the clasp with some pliers to make it grip more tightly?

* the lume is applied consistently, and quite thick too.... very visible.

* the bezel is very tight at the mo (will it loosen much?) but has a positive action. However it doesnt lie dead centre, which I know will annoy the OCD in me









* the dial and bezel combo is just enough to look Sub-inspired but not Sub-ripoff, as opposed to something like an Invicta 8926 or a Sandoz.

I might finally add that I just can't get enough of watching the seconds hand purr round at 4Hz.... after quartzes all my life this is just so smooooth! Gorgeous.

If anyone would like anymore of rank newbie's opinions, you're most welcome to ask







...... hell, I might even write a review after a few months to see how the watch fares.......

Thanks to all the forum for making it such an interesting place and for helping me learn enough to choose a watch I'll probably keep (and love) for a long long time....

jon


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Jon,

congrats on the watch!

and goodluck with that last exam!

Gregor


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Jon,

Excellent choice and good luck with the exams. I'll post a piccy for you as you don't have the means yet. Hope you enjoy the M4.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great review Jon, glad you like it.


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey George, thanks for the rest of the M4 snaps you sent me a while back, they definitely had a sway in my desicion making









It's a great watch Roy, wouldnt mind seeing a Mirage III in the flesh either if the O&W quality level is always this good

I might add to my first impressions that the slightly smaller size means the watch suits my 6.5"-7" wrist very well. It's almost like the watch has been tailored









Currently trying to leave it alone in the box in the drawer of my desk. It'll come out and see the sun tomorrow after my last exam







..... which will not be a moment too soon!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good luck with the exam and enjoy your new toy


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

cheers, Mach,

my exam was a beast! utterly impenetrable old-schooler classical physics. Well, bugger it, I think I scraped enough marks to pass, which means I average a 2.1 as planned, and most importantly....

..... the M4 is now on my wrist!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You can't beat "old-school" physics .....







.... and we didn't have calculators only slide rules







... seriously I sympathise ... glad you think you have passed. A 2.1 is the best degree ... showes you have done something other than study ....























Good choice for you first 'proper' watch


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations, I'm sure the watch will serve you well. Could this be just the begining?


----------

